# [OT] asus A6KM e debian

## kimbuba

Ciao a tutti ragazzi.

Complimenti per l'iniziativa del how-to!

Ultimamente, un paio di mesi soffro per un reboot causale del mio notebook.

Mi sembra che il blocco avvenga sempre quando sto compiendo qualche azione.

Mi pare un pò strano.

Ho provato a fare il test della ram ma dopo un paio di pass complete non sembra rilevare errori.

Non ho una chiara idea di che cosa possa essere.

Che sia synaptics?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Come faccio a vedere la causa?

Non è mai successo a nessuno di voi?

Ciao.

----------

## u238

uhmm.. no.. mai successo.

Sicuro di non aver aggiornato il compilatore senza tener conto dei vari provvedimenti? ..magari hai dimenticato di ricompilare qualche modulo esterno aggiornando il kernel, e al caricamento si freeza (l'unico motivo per il quale mi si è bloccato 1 paio di volte).

----------

## kimbuba

no credo di aver usato sempre la gcc 4.

e poi si freeza a random. Non all'avvio.

Non capisco. Pensavo a synaptics perchè succede sempre quando stò facendo qualcosa con il touchpad.

Adesso ho disinistallato tutti i programmi per la gestione del touchpad.

ed ho inserito i dati manualmente su xorg.conf.

Strano.

Mi sa che provo a testare la ram tutta la notte.

Nell'altro pc faceva qualcosa di simile per via della ram.

Poi i blocchi sono strani. Venisse un kernel panic.

Invece si riavvia senza neanche salutare.

Per il bootsplash, ho tentato anche io a sbatterci la testa contro.

Credo non esistano i packages a 64bit http://www.bootsplash.de/

Ho mandato una mail al manteiner ma nn mi ha cagato molto.

Ciao.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non può essere la temperatura? di solito i riavvii improvvisi avvengono a causa di un'innalzamento di questa. prova a tenerla sott'occhio.

----------

## u238

Si, sicuramente la temperatura è da tenere d'occhio, anche se mi sembra strano che possa essere quella, dato che la ventola del processore si regola in automatico.. a me non è mai crashato neanche dopo ore e ore di compilazione e di uptime con CPU al 100%!! (arriva al max a 65-67°C)

Per quanto riguarda il bootsplash sui sistemi amd64, io sul fisso ho un Athlon64 con GeForce, e il bootsplash va da dio con vesafb (non vesafb-tng che non è supportato). Però con il portatile non riesco a capire quali parametri passare, mi dice sempre che la risoluzione è sbagliata! (le ho provate praticamente tutte)   :Sad: 

----------

## kimbuba

Ciao ragazzi,

dunque anche io pensavo fosse la temp.

per questo motivo ho inserito appleti che mi indicano la temp ma il riavvio parte anche a 54 °C

Credo synaptics poverino non centri nulla.

Però ho notato che succede quando o uso firefox 32 bit oppure skype 32 bit entrambi emulati in chroot.

Che sia quello?

In quel caso però dovrebbe succedere anche a voi o sbaglio?

provo ad usare il firefox a 64 senza flash per un pò per vedere cosa mi cambia.

Interessante vesafb.

Grazie ciao ragazzi.

Kimbuba

----------

## u238

io uso firefox-bin, non in chroot però! skype io ce l'ho in 64 bit.. come mai te ce l'hai a 32?

----------

## kimbuba

Come skype 64?

Ho scaricato ed installato da qui http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/

siccome nn parla di 64 l'ho inserito nel 32.

Installo il .deb da 64?

Firefox-bin?

ma il flash è quello della macromedia? Che quello gnu non visualizza bene proprio tutto.

Ciao

grazie,

kimbuba

----------

## u238

skype:

```
emerge skype
```

firefox-bin con flash:

```

emerge mozilla-firefox-bin netscape-flash

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kimbuba

ah già scusa mi sono dimenticato di dirti che uso Debian.

Ma è strano che skype rilasci i sorgenti da compilare no?

----------

## u238

debian? ..e chiedi supporto sul forum di gentoo, come mai? Forse sono problemi relativi alla tua distribuzione!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *kimbuba wrote:*   

> ah già scusa mi sono dimenticato di dirti che uso Debian.

 

Bene e forse ti sei dimenticato anche di leggere il nome del forum che si chiama "Gentoo discussion forum"....

Chiudo il topic come già fatto in passato ogni volta che uno ha postato domande su altre distribuzioni

SIcuramente in un forum debian possono darti più aiuto che qua

thread splittato da:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-438284-start-75-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

piu che altro, o usi l'unstable, o ubuntu, quale delle 2? nel caso se è l'unstable... beh sono ca22i tuoi..   :Laughing: 

----------

